# Mini Amplificador



## GRSM000 (Jul 9, 2007)

Mi area definitivamente no es la ingenieria, asi que recurro interesadamente a esta comunidad, porque ando buscando una cosita:

Necesito un amplificador para un bajo; la gracia es que no necesito el parlante y todo el show de miles watts para tocar en conciertos y demases, solo necesito los componentes electronicos y la distribucion del circuito para lo siguiente: lo que quiero es poder tocar el bajo conectado a un dispositivo que solo le entrege el sonido a un par de audifonos, y que este alimentado por baterias o pilas, asi...del bajo sale un cable al "dispositivo" y del dispositivo sale el line out para los audifonos. Y obciamente, que tenga control de volumen, bass, mid, trebble, on of, etc..igual que un amplificador, pero solo pa audifonos, ojala me entiendan...jejej...

me mandaron por ahi unos entendidos este link, no se si sirva:
http://www.runoffgroove.com/ruby.html

Agradeceria cualquier ayuda consejo, etc... me bastaria con que alguien de muuucha buena voluntad me de una lista de componentes para comprar, me diga qué circuito sirve...y yo me encargo de construirlo por ahi...

Saludos! y mil gracias de antemano...


----------



## gatteen (Ene 5, 2008)

pues mira, cualquier amplificador pequeño te serviria, el que tienes en ese circuito es el lm386, yo lo he usado en practicas de la escuela, ya que soy estudiante de preparatoria y si me ha servido...
puedes buscar la hoja de datos (datasheet) en internet y creo que alli viene un circuito de prueba, o tambien buscar aqui mismo en la barra de busqueda. Solo pon LM386 audio amplificador y te van a salir algunos foros en los cuales puedes encontrar algun circuito que te interese, por el momento yo solo tengo este.

Alli vienen las caracteristicas de los componentes y la entrada desde el bajo va en Vin y pues los audifonos en donde esta la bocina dibujada.

el circuito lo alimentas con una bateria de 9v y va en Vs.

Dependiendo de que audifonos vas a utilizar es el circuito que uses, si vas a usar unos muy grandes el que dice gain=200 esta bien, o si usas unos muy pequeños pues el de gain=20, tambn depende de la flojera que traigas o las ganas jeje  porke tu sabes, mientras mas mejor jaja 

Gain es la ganancia, por lo tanto si usas unos audifonos pequeños con el de gain=200 vas a tener un sonido mas fuerte, y peligra que se quemen los audifonos, aunque si quieres seguridad en cual te va a servir, usa el de gain=200, es mas laborioso pero contorlando el volumen con el potenciometro de 10k vas a lograr un buen rendimiento.. 

espero esto te ayude, perdon si di demas información 

bye-bye y suerte


----------



## gatteen (Ene 9, 2008)

jeje acabo de ver que tambien querias agregar un ecualizador de 3 bandas, igual a un amplificador grande...

fijate que en esta pagina: http://www.tonepad.com

puedes encontrar muchos efectos para agregar a tu amplificador, y pues el ecualizador lo puede encontrar aqui en los foros o en google, son muy sencillos de armar 

yo estoy armando un micro amplificador con distorsion y el amplificador que te recomende..
me falta armar la caja y el circuito de distorsion, pero creo que saldra muy bien 

suerte con tu proyecto, la verdad es que es muy sencillo y no creo que tengas problemas con armarlo..


----------



## chicorrellana (Ene 17, 2008)

hola 
necesito ayuda para hacer un miniamplificador, soy nuevo en la electronica y no tengo muchos estudios(de hecho no tengo nada de estudios en esto) pero me he inventado un amplificador de una señal infrarroja de audio, ahi les va:                                                                                                                               


lo que necesito que me ayuden porfavor a mejorarlo, de hecho ya lo probé con unos audifonos y funciona, tiene buen volumen, pero al ponerlo con una bocinita de 8 ohm sirve pero se calienta un transistor, agradeceria cualquier ayuda.   y si se estan riendo del circuito acuerdense que estoy comenzando.


----------



## Dano (Ene 17, 2008)

la señal pre-amplificada la debes inyectar a un amplificador como un TDA2002 para que tenga potencia suficente como para hacer sonar un parlante.

Saludos


----------



## chicorrellana (Ene 17, 2008)

mil gracias Dano voy a intentar conseguir el TDA2002


----------



## chicorrellana (Ene 17, 2008)

por cierto podría utilizar un LM383 o LM386 en ves del TDA 2002


----------



## titoGPero (Ene 18, 2008)

el LM386 sirve para tu proyecto trzata de que el parlante sea de 8 ohms  y seguro no tendras una tostadoras . saludos , si no colocale un dispador


----------



## chicorrellana (Ene 18, 2008)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda titoGPero,
lo voy a armar y ay les cuento


----------



## fedee (Nov 15, 2009)

hola a todos, lo que estado buscando por todos lados y no encuentro,
es un mini-amplificador para moto o auto que tira 180+180w, lo vi en mercado libre y de ahi me encanto la idea de armarlo, si alguien sabe como armarlo o tiene el circuito, desde ya me sirve...

gracias
PD: el ampli ocupa 12v y 6A.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola Fedee.

Lo que viste en ML es otro de los amplis con potencias cazatontos. Seguramente viste un ampli hecho con un TDA7377 o algo similar con números muy marketineros.
Hacé la cuenta: 12V y 6A son 72W, el rendimiento no va a pasar del 70%, así que habrá (siendo optimistas) unos 50W de audio y eso dividido en los dos canales. Es un 25+25W.

No te dejes engañar como muchos.
Saludos


----------



## Christian B (Nov 16, 2009)

GRSMOOO, acá te adjunto un circuito fácil de hacer y que funciona muy bien para hacerte un amplificador para el bajo y usarlo con auriculares ( con control de tonos, ganacia y volumen)


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 16, 2009)

Christian B dijo:


> GRSMOOO, acá te adjunto un circuito fácil de hacer y que funciona muy bien para hacerte un amplificador para el bajo y usarlo con auriculares ( con control de tonos, ganacia y volumen)




hola Cristian, esto mismo me sirve para una guitarra?


----------



## Christian B (Nov 16, 2009)

Si sevamanga, incluso poniendo la ganancia al max, y bajando el volumen para que no te rompa la cabeza, vas a tener una distorsión natural (dependiendo del circuito de la guitarra y los niveles de salida que tenga)


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 16, 2009)

Lo lamento, Gracias


----------



## Maritto (Nov 18, 2009)

perfectópolis! excelente circuito ampli con EQ! genial!


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 12, 2010)

Perdon por revivir un post tan viejo, mis conocimientos de electronicas no son tan avanzados como yo quisiera y aunque entiendo algo de el diagrama que muestra para el ampli de bajo de 1 watts con controles de tdono y ganancia, quisiera saber como poder convertirlo en modo estereo para poder usarlo con audifonos en lugar de una bocina :s se me ocurre usar un OPA2132 como el que usan en la construccion del ampli de audifonos CMOY, pero no se si se atan factible como creo :s espero alguien me pueda ayudar, gracias de antemano!


----------



## Christian B (Feb 16, 2010)

Buenas tardes ezugaru, si es para tocar el bajo no necesitás hacer una modificación al circuito.
Yo puse los dos parlantes de los auriculares en paralelo y te sobra volumen.
El LM386 trabaja tranquilo porque la impedancia de los auriculares es mayor a 8 ohms.


Saludos


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 16, 2010)

Christian B dijo:


> Buenas tardes ezugaru, si es para tocar el bajo no necesitás hacer una modificación al circuito.
> Yo puse los dos parlantes de los auriculares en paralelo y te sobra volumen.
> El LM386 trabaja tranquilo porque la impedancia de los auriculares es mayor a 8 ohms.
> 
> ...



Hola Christian muchas gracias por el dato, solo una cuestion màs, estoy pensando en ponerle una bocina pequeña fija, pero quiero hacer un bypass para usarse con audifonos si fuera necesario, me podrias orientar un poco cobre como hacerlo? saludosnde antemano! Por cierto, tuve problemas para encontrar los pots de 1.2 K y el de 22 K , con cuales crees que pueda reemplazarlos sin afectar mucho el resultado??? :S


----------



## Christian B (Feb 17, 2010)

Hay unas fichas estereo para auriculares que tienen dos pines de conexión para éstos casos.
Con ésta queda conectado el parlante pincipal siempre, y cuando enchufás los auriculares, y se desconecta el parlante. (fijate que las conexiones pueden variar según la ficha que consigas pero basicamente son 5 conexiones) Tierra, entrada izq, entrada der, salida al parlante izq, salida al parlante der)
Con respecto a los potenciómetros, podés ponerle uno de 1K y los otros son de 100K ( son bastante comunes)


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 18, 2010)

Christian B dijo:


> Hay unas fichas estereo para auriculares que tienen dos pines de conexión para éstos casos.
> Con ésta queda conectado el parlante pincipal siempre, y cuando enchufás los auriculares, y se desconecta el parlante. (fijate que las conexiones pueden variar según la ficha que consigas pero basicamente son 5 conexiones) Tierra, entrada izq, entrada der, salida al parlante izq, salida al parlante der)
> Con respecto a los potenciómetros, podés ponerle uno de 1K y los otros son de 100K ( son bastante comunes)



Enteradisimo! algo habia escuchado ya pero no tenia una ida clara de como funcionaban! muchas gracias Christian, voy a conseguir esos pots y el jack que me comentas para hacerlo y en cuanto lo tenga te comento mi experiencia! gracias de antemano ^^ 

Hola christian que tal? una preguntota, el mini amp con cuanto funciona?? 9 o 18 volts? es que acabo de notar en el diagrama que aparte de donde se supone esta la fuente de poder en donde hay una conexion de una resistencia de 4k7 que va hacia el 2N3904 y hacia un cap de 10 uf seriado con una resistencia  de 100k que van hacia el LM386 indica la entrada de 9 volts mas de voltaje :s espero me puedas orientar ya que no se si es solo una suposicion mia o realmente debe llevar esa entrada de voltaje ademas de los 9 volts de la fuente del circuito, saludos!


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 19, 2010)

Mmmm chanfle acabo de darme cuenta que soy bien chafa leyendo los diagramas jajajaja  confundi unas resistencias de carbon por unas variables por las etiquetas que tiene el diagrama de las secciones jajajaja que mal ! i modo a comprar las correctas


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 21, 2010)

waaaahhh no me quedó!!!!! me voy a poner a llorar .... creo que primero haré uno sencillo como el que muestran en el diagrama dl datasheet y ya que me quede ese me pondré a hacer el que me recomiendas Christian  , de plano no se oye nada, ni un hiiss ni un zumbidito, nada de nada TT_TT


----------



## Christian B (Feb 22, 2010)

Què làstima. Ponè alguna foto para poder ver y analizar la falla Lado pistas y lado componentes


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 22, 2010)

aqui les dejo unos mini amplificadores con el tda2003, espero que les ayude


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Jajajaja hola Christian, mira, entre la frustacion lo desame todo de nuevo y lo hice sencillo solo con volumen y gain pero tengo los siguientes problemas:

1.- Se oye muchisimo ruido y estatica, como cuando buscabas alguna estacion de radio antes en un estereo de banda, el volumen no cumple su funcion ay que lo escucho al mismo nivel solo el ruido varia, y la guitarra se escucha muy sucia.

2.- Los auriculares solo se escuchan de un lado ( yo quiero que se escuchen ambos TT_TT)

De todos modos ahorita estoy probanmdo armar una variante del Ruby con un pcb que encontré a ver que tal va, en mi intento por sali avante con esto, cualquier recomendacion te lo agradezco, saludos!

Jorge gracias por los esquemas, los tendre en cuenta como siguiente paso .


----------



## Christian B (Feb 24, 2010)

debés tener algo mal conectado, porque el circuito del datasheet del LM386 no necesita blindar demasiado la señal de entrada.
Verificá que tengas todas las masas y que el negativo va a una pata del *potenciómetro*, a la pata de integrado *2* y a la *4.*

Otra cosa que no sé: con qué lo alimentas con batería de 9V o con una fuente?
Otro posible problema ( y sin ofender porque a mì me pasó) es el intrumento que le enchufàs, pero si decìs que bajando el volumen del circuito original no para el zumbido, el problema està en la entrada del integrado.

Igualmente, si podès subir alguna foto seguramente te podremos ayudar mejor y entender realmente el problema.

Otra cosa. lo estàs haciendo en protoboard, o en plaqueta?

Saludos


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 24, 2010)

Christian B dijo:


> debés tener algo mal conectado, porque el circuito del datasheet del LM386 no necesita blindar demasiado la señal de entrada.
> Verificá que tengas todas las masas y que el negativo va a una pata del *potenciómetro*, a la pata de integrado *2* y a la *4.*
> 
> Otra cosa que no sé: con qué lo alimentas con batería de 9V o con una fuente?
> ...



Hola Christian, segun cheque , no debería haber nada mal, en efecto las patas 2 y 4 van a masa, y tambien al pot , del pot puse en el primer pin la entrada del intrumento (el positivo) , el de en medio lo mande a la pata 3 del LM386 y el tercer pin lo mandé a masa, dejé las patas 1,8 y 7 libres y la cinco pues va a la salida de los auriculares, estoy alimentando la placa con un eliminador de 9 volts ( aunque en el multimetro marca como 12  no se si eso afecte mucho o poco)  a 1000 mA, y lo ando haciendo en una placa perforada.

Actualmente me baje el esquema del ruby, para probarlo, en el primer intento vole un capacitor electrolitico (el de 100 uf) porque olvide poner el integrado :s, en el segundo intento el integrado digo yo que se quemo , porque escuche como un clickcido y empece a sentir olor como a plastico quemado ! , ya el segundo lm386 que puse no hizo nada , aunque si se calienta, como ahi si es muy probable que haya cometido algun error ya hice mi pcb ( bueno la que dan en la web ) y estoy en el proceso de armarla, ya que anoche cuando estaba perforando la broca del dremel se rompio y no tenia otra a la mano ( use la tecnica de la hoja de "acetato" con la plancha y quedo muy aceptable ) y probare si ahi en la pcb ya hecha me ahce lo mismo ... y coño, debo decirlo pero como he gastado plata en esto ! jajaja


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola Christian, mira, ya hice el pcb y bueno, segun esto todo esta bien pero el lm386 se calienta demasiado no importa si uso bateria o eliminador (probe con el que te habia ya comentado de 9 volts y con uno de 7.5 ) sin embargo no se escucha nada y creo que el lm386 se quemó porque olia mucho a plastico, en  ningun momento se escuchó nada :s te anexo fotos del pcb que hice y los pdf de donde saque el diagrama y el pcb para hacer el ruby, espero me puedas ayudar, saludos!


----------



## Christian B (Feb 25, 2010)

No se ve si tenès bien soldado el plug de salida ( te recomiendo conectarle un parlante directo hasta que encuentres el problema)
Si tenès algùn MP3 ó 4 ó radio, conectale la salida de auriculares de alguno de èstos entre los dos extremos del potenciómetro ( masa con masa, y la señal al extremo libre  " desconectá tambièn el plug de entrada por si alguno de èstos es el del problema")
La plaqueta por lo que se ve, la hiciste bien ( muchos se equivocan y la hacen en "espejo", y la página da para la confusión.

Ahora, no verifiquè si la placa que aparece en la pàgina es correcta ( creì que usarìas la de algùn datasheet)


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 25, 2010)

Christian B dijo:


> No se ve si tenès bien soldado el plug de salida ( te recomiendo conectarle un parlante directo hasta que encuentres el problema)
> Si tenès algùn MP3 ó 4 ó radio, conectale la salida de auriculares de alguno de èstos entre los dos extremos del potenciómetro ( masa con masa, y la señal al extremo libre  " desconectá tambièn el plug de entrada por si alguno de èstos es el del problema")
> La plaqueta por lo que se ve, la hiciste bien ( muchos se equivocan y la hacen en "espejo", y la página da para la confusión.
> 
> Ahora, no verifiquè si la placa que aparece en la pàgina es correcta ( creì que usarìas la de algùn datasheet)



Ok amigo, gracias, probaré con eso en estos dias a ver que tal va. Seguimos en contacto.


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola Christian que tal? mira, estuve checando el pcb del Ruby Amp y creo que hay un error en el diseño de ese PCB (Anexo imagen del pcb original y otra marcando el error, asi como del segundo circuito que hice siguiendo ese patrón).

Original:



"Corregido":



Nuevo circuito:





Según el datasheet del LM386 el pin número 2 va a tierra y el número 3 va a el pin central del potenciómetro de volumen, ya en el pcb según como queda orientado el LM386, se ve que el pin 2 es llevado al pin central del potenciómetro y el pin 3 es llevado a tierra, no sé si realmente sea este el error, porque sinceramente no se si sea una variante posible de aplicación del integrado (Aunque no creo porque se supone que el pin 2 va al polo negativo del input osea a masa ...), sin embargo en el segundo circuito que armé corté las pistas de los pines 2 y 3 usando la broca del dremel e hice un puente a como se supone que deberían estar funcionando, ya con esto eliminé el problema del sobre calentamiento y verifiqué que realmente estuviera pasando corriente y en efecto el integrado recibe y manda una señal hacia la bocina ( 3.5" , 2 watts a 8 ohms ), sin embargo no se oye nada ,  cuando subo el volumen a tope se oye un ligerisimo chasquido, pero muy muy ligero , y eso es todo ... accidentalmente cuando andaba haciendo la medicion del voltaje pegue la aguja del multimetro haciendo un puente entre el pin 5 y 6 y la bocina hizo un ruido me imagino por la carga de voltaje, asi que creo que el integrado esta funcionando y a bocina funciona tambien.

Hoy me van a prestar un mp3 para probar que no sea problema de la baja potencia de la guitarra ( aunque se supone que este circuito para eso es  ) , alguna otra recomendacion que me puedas dar???  estoy que me doy de palos con esto.


----------



## borislozano07 (Mar 2, 2010)

mejor busquen el tda2822m eso si es un amplificador portatil


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 5, 2010)

Estoy por darme por vencido, no es posible que ni el circuito del datasheet me funcione ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

ezugaru dijo:


> Estoy por darme por vencido, no es posible que ni el circuito del datasheet me funcione ...



Hacela corta:
Comprá todos los componentes NUEVOS (pro que ya veo que has metido muchas manos ahí) y en un *protoboard *armá el esquema del datasheet, este que te adjunto:



El capacitor conectado al pin 7 debe ser de 100nF 50V. Ese esquema funciona perfectamente bien, y ya debo haber armado 40 de esos sin ningun problema. Alimentalo con una pila de 9V y conectale la guitarra si querés, pero va a sonar con muy poco volumen.
Si este te anda, luego le aumentamos la ganancia para que sea mas sensible.


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hacela corta:
> Comprá todos los componentes NUEVOS (pro que ya veo que has metido muchas manos ahí) y en un *protoboard *armá el esquema del datasheet, este que te adjunto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 30183
> ...



Hola ezavalla, gracias por la respuesta, pues de hecho por eso dije en un post anterior que ya he gastao plata, facil he comprado unos ... 6 ó 7 LM386 , una infinidad de resistencias y de capacitores y nada de nada ! voy a conseguirme la protoboard a ver como meva con ella ... y espero me salga!  Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

OK. *Asegurate de seguir perfectamente el esquema, usá un parlante de 8 ohms y no lo alimentes con mas de 9V ni te equivoques en la polaridad de la alimentación: + a pata 6, - a pata 4*. Una vez que sepas que funciona, ya podés reemplazar el LM386 por los otros que tenés para ver en que estado han quedado.
Y recordá que se va a escuchar con poco volumen si le conectas la guitarra, pero siempre arrancá con el volumen al mínimo.

A mi nunca se me quemó uno de ellos, pero por si acaso....total...son baratos.


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 9, 2010)

Creo que me daré por vencido, simplemente no hay sonido ni nada .. solo cuando subo el volumen escucho un chasquido  pero nada mas ... use una pila de 9v , una bocina de 1.5 watts a 8 ohms .. todo lo arme en la protoboard y nada, simplemente me rindo , no sirvo para esto creo yo.

Agradezco infinitamente toda su ayuda y paciencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

POné una foto del protoboard que has armado.


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, aqui dejo las imagenes.

http://img714.imageshack.us/i/09032010110.jpg/http://img693.imageshack.us/i/09032010111.jpg/http://img93.imageshack.us/i/09032010112.jpg/http://img93.imageshack.us/i/09032010113.jpg/

 Muchas gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

Por lo que se vé, está todo bien armado. Solo me quedan unas dudas:
1- Como estás alimentando el chip?
2- Estás tomando la conexión correcta del jack de entrada?
3- Ese LM386 es COMPLETAMENTE falso....espero que no sea ese tu problema...


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola ezavalla, veamos:

1.- Con una pila de 9 volts.
2.- En efecto ya cheque esos pines con un multimetro teniendo dentro un plug desnudo checando la continuidad.
3.- A que te refieres con falso??? eso si no lo entendi :S


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

ezugaru dijo:


> 3.- A que te refieres con falso??? eso si no lo entendi



Que es un chip de cualquier fabricante "chino" y no un original de National o ST. Tratá de conseguir uno de esas marcas.

PD: Que señal le has puesto a la entrada?


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 9, 2010)

aaaah ya entendi, la cosa es que aca solo consigues de esos ... Mexico esta inundado de cosas hechas en taiwan ... -_-

Vere si encuentro alguno, aunque ciertamente lo dudo muchisimo :s

de señal de entrada le conecté mi guitarra TT_TT ( una G&L Tribute S500).



jejejeje no pude resistir enseñarla


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

Linda viola...

Bueno, si no conseguís de otro...hagamos una prueba: quitá el pote de volumen y tocá la entrada del ampli con el dedo (con el ampli encendido, claro), si funciona debes escuchar un zumbido grave con algo de ruido. Si querés hacer la prueba mas segura, hacé el esquema del datasheet que tiene ganancia 200 (es solo poner un capacitor de 10uF entre patas 1 y 8) y asegurate de conectar el capacitor de 100nF a la pata 5.


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 9, 2010)

Vale, mañana te digo como fué , gracias ^^


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...y asegurate de conectar el capacitor de 100nF a la pata *5*.



Perdón, no es la pata 5...es la *7*!


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 10, 2010)

Mmm interesante, mira .. no cheque lo del capacitor que va en el bypass .. sin ese capacitor no funciona el circuito??? pregunto porque tal vez sea eso lo que me ha tenido loco  , porque me acabo de dar cuenta que el circuito que me mandaste tú en el primer post que me respondiste lleva ese capacitor en el bypass puenteado a la resistencia de 10 ohms aunque creo que nada tiene que ver que vaya directo a masa verdad? porque está despues de la resistencia el puente ... en fin , yu el circuito que yo veo en el datasheet no tiene esa conexion en el bypass .. lo anexo:



Entonces, de nuevo? sin la conexion del bypass el circuito no funciona??? porque a como lo hice anoche con la ganancia a 200 (cin conectar el bypass) se queda mudo igual, pero cuando conecto la pila de 9v usando el broche se escucha ruido, alguna idea?

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2010)

ezugaru:
Es el capacitor del pin 7 el que hay que colocar, mas que nada por una cuestión de prevenir oscilaciones. En el pin de salida (5) tiene que ir la resistencia y el capacitor (eso se llama red Zobel) tal cual está en el esquema.
El capacitor en el pin 7 es importante, pero puede omitirse bajo ciertas condiciones. En el esquema que has posteado, lo omiten por que es un ampli con la menos cantidad de componentes posible, pero no cuesta nada ponerlo.

Hiciste lo que te dije de elimiminar el pote de volumen y tocar la entrada con el dedo? Si ahí no suena, es casi seguro que el chip está dañado.


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola ezavalla, en efecto, hice eso que me dijiste, quite el pote de volumen y solo deje el cable de entrada al integrado con la punta desnuda para tocarlo y se quedaba mudo :s el unido ruido que escuche de la bocina fue cuando conecte la bateria de 9v al clip, de ahi en fuera nada, anexo imagen.



Y probe con otros dos integrados que tenia a la mano y todos funcionaron de la misma manera   vere si consigo un LM386 de los que em comentas, me puedes decir como deben decir las letras del integrado? saludos.

P.D. Hice una medicion del pin 3 a la masa , me imagino que si hay alguna lectura quiere decir que si hay paso de corriente no?, la cosa e sque cuando hice esa medicion el multimetro me indico 0.9 volts ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2010)

En la pata 3 no importa mucho. Medí que tensión tenés en el pin 5, con el pote de volumen conectado. Deberías tener alrededor de 4.5 voltios


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola amigo ezavalla, fijate que hice la medicion como me comentas, sólo que olvidé poner el pot de volumen, sin embargo en la pata 5 me salen 8.4 volts midiendo antes del capacitor de 220 uf , y si hago la medición despúes del capacitor la lectura es de 0 , es eso normal?

Probé con un capacitor mucho mas pequeño , de 47 uf para ver que pasaba y el resultado fue el mismo :s


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2010)

ezugaru dijo:


> Hola amigo ezavalla, fijate que hice la medicion como me comentas, sólo que olvidé poner el pot de volumen, sin embargo en la pata 5 me salen 8.4 volts midiendo antes del capacitor de 220 uf , y si hago la medición despúes del capacitor la lectura es de 0 , es eso normal?



Nop, no es normal y por eso no te funciona el amplificador. La tension antes del capacitor de salida, con la entrada a masa (o con el pote de volumen colocado), te tiene que dar mas o menos la mitad de la tensión de la batería. Cualquier otra cosa que te dé, es que está fallado el chip.

PD: Si es normal que luego del capacitor te dé 0v, pero eso no nos importa ahora.


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, consiguire otros chips ... en otra tienda de electronica ( he comprado en 3 tiendas distintas, aunque no veo diferenia significativas en el chip o en los grabados si me dan diferentes precios, desde 7.50 pesos mexicanos que es como 0.75 dolares hasta 21 pesos que es como 1.5 dolares ) pero ninguno ha funcionado, será un problema de que sean chips quehayan estado mucho tiempo almacenados??? :s


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 13, 2010)

Bleeeehhh!!! Está vivo, está vivoooo !!!!!!

jajaja que onda? ya jaló!!!! incluso ayer probé de nuevo mi circuito del Ruby amp y ya funcionó, al parecer el eliminador que usé j*****o los LM386 porque ayer compré unos nuevos, los puse y use directamente la bateria sin el eliminador de corriente y corrió inmediatamente.

Dejo fotos de como quedó el circuito, y el enlace a un video de prueba (mas bien solo menseando a ver como jalaba el bichito ) con mi bajo ... no tenia la guitarra a la mano 

Video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CORDhRYTtR4

Imágenes:

http://img169.imageshack.us/i/13032010118.jpg/

http://img651.imageshack.us/i/13032010119.jpg/

http://img651.imageshack.us/i/13032010120.jpg/

Ahora sí!!! me aventaré el mini amplificador que postearon aquí.


----------



## Christian B (Mar 15, 2010)

Te felicito!!!
El mío anda muy bien y lo uso siempre para estudiar y practicar. 
Algo importante " mete el parlante en una cajita de madera y mejorará la respuesta en las frecuencias bajas" ( Estamos hablando de 1W o menos. No es mucho pero para tocar tranquilo en tu habitación es más que suficiente)
 Otra vez, me alegro; y que disfrutes de éste montaje y muchos más.

Saludos


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 15, 2010)

Christian B dijo:


> Te felicito!!!
> El mío anda muy bien y lo uso siempre para estudiar y practicar.
> Algo importante " mete el parlante en una cajita de madera y mejorará la respuesta en las frecuencias bajas" ( Estamos hablando de 1W o menos. No es mucho pero para tocar tranquilo en tu habitación es más que suficiente)
> Otra vez, me alegro; y que disfrutes de éste montaje y muchos más.
> ...



Gracias Christian  , ya ahorita me animé y voy a hacer unos dos mas para practicar bien como meter los componentes y la soldadura jejeje .

Tengo una duda, cuando estoy conectando el bajo se escucha mucha estatica, y por ejemplo cuando bajo todo el volumen ciertamente el bajo ya no se escucha, pero agarra como una frecuencia y se escucha la radio  (Ahorita ya quite la bocina y le meti la red zobel para que sea solo de audifonos, y funciona bien) pero me intriga que hay mucho ruido, cómo le puedo hacer para que haya la menor cantidad de estaica y no agarre frecuencias??? hay algun tipo de cable coaxial asi de delgado para blindar las conexiones??? :s

Y gracias de nuevo por toda la ayuda a tí Christian y a ezavalla


----------



## Christian B (Mar 15, 2010)

Hay cables blindados finos como los de los cables que ya se compran de RCA a plug, o RCA a RCA; y más finos también.
Te conviene usar cables blindados en la parte de la entrada, pero es raro que te meta ruido con el volumen del bajo en min. Probá conectar un cable largo al negativo del circuito, y con todo prendido, andá tocando por ej:
*-las cuerdas del bajo*
*-el puente o alguna otra parte metálica del bajo*
*-la carcasa del potenciómetro de tu circuito ( si es metálico)*

y ver si es problema de alguna masa.


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Christian, gracias por la respuesta. Perdona pero no me supe explicar, el ruido entra cuando cierro el volumen del ampli, no del bajo, jejeje.

Veré si puedo comprar ese cable blindado hoy, y armaré uno nuevo para ver como me queda e iré viendo la caja donde meter el ampli y la bocinita.

Y seguiré buscando el jack stereo que me habías comentado que tienen como 5 fichas, porque hasta ahora solo he encontrado la típica de 3, y quiero hacer el bypass.

Muchisimas gracias de nuevo


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola amigos, fijense que ya el ampli casi no tiene ruido, le puse cable blindado al jack de entrada y una perilla al pot de volumen y no hay zumbidos ni humms, pero! sigue escuchandose la radio de fondo ..    Estoy pensando en hacer una placa nueva (la que tengo ya estan levantandose las pistas de tanto calentón con el cuatín) y usar cable grueso , un 22 creo yo, para cableado de circuitos, no sé si esto ayude , ya que ahora leestoy hechando la culpa al hecho de que use alambritos de cable utp para hacer el cableado de la tarjeta que uso ahora, eso me ayudará o hay alguna otra cosa que deba hacer? saludos!


----------



## Christian B (Mar 18, 2010)

Hacé un experimento para ver si te está entrando por tu circuito, o por el instrumento con su respectivo cable de entrada:
Meté todo tu circuito adentro de una olla de cocina, o algún gabinete metálico que puedas cerrar, y conectale un cable al negativo de tu circuito.( sin prender la hornalla)
" tené cuidado de aislar bien la plaqueta para no quemar nada, y ponerle la tapa de la olla sólo apoyada sin morder los cables".
Tendría que entrar el cable del instrumento, y salir el del parlante. Si la radio sigue presente, es algo ajeno a tu circuito.


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok Christian, gracias por el consejo, lo hare hoy en la noche que haga el nuevo circuito ya con un buen cableado, saludos!


----------



## ezugaru (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola! disculpen que me haya desaparecido  pero he tenido algunos problemas en casa y trabajo, en fin, fijense que hice loque me dijeron (Christian enconcreto ) y aunque el ruido disminuyó considerablemente no se fué por completo ... lo que hice despúes de eso fue verificar que el cable estuviera en buen estado y pues estaba todo bien es un cable que viene bien blindado (me refiero al cable de la guitarra), despúes de eso lo que hice fue quitar los potes de volumen y ganancia .. y solo hice un puente para el volumen (quedó a full) , y el ruido despúes de quitar los potes es practicamente nulo ... tiene que ver la calidad del potenciometro entonces??? o es mera casualidad?

P.D. Ya probé el ampli con la guitarra y que caña!!!! tiene mucha mejor calidad de sonido de la que pensé ... despúes que quede bien hecho experimentaré con hacer la version para bajo, creo que solo se sustituye un capacitor ... saludos!


----------



## Christian B (Mar 24, 2010)

Si el ruido se fué sacando los potenciómetros, probá ( si son metálicos) soldarle un puente desde la masa de la conexión del extremos del pote, a la carcaza del mismo.


----------



## PEBE (Abr 4, 2010)

Hola,tengo u problema con el miniamplificador con el LM386, resulta que con una pila de 9 volts anda excelente pero cuando lo conecto a la fuente de poder se escucha un horrible ruido y de hecho es lo unico que se alcanza a escuchar,ruido.
Les comento que la fuente de poder es de 9volts y es de marca, osea que nada que ver con una mala rectificacion. ¿Como puedo solucionar el problema?.Saludos


----------



## Christian B (Abr 14, 2010)

La fuente es con trafo o switching?
Que sea de marca no te garantiza nada ( puede tener especificaciones diferentes a las que necesitás.
Probá conectarlo y medir los 9 volt de alimentación con un téster en continua, y en alterna.
En continua deberías ver los 9 v, y en alterna no deberías ver ningún valor de tensión.


----------



## PEBE (Abr 14, 2010)

Em me da 9 volts, pero ahora ya vi cual es el problema, mas bien cual es la solucion, le puse dos capacitores de 2200uf al inicio del circuito y ya anda de maravilla, ahora me doy cuenta de que como dices que sea de marca no garantiza nada, gracias  y un saludo.


----------



## freakygeek (May 7, 2010)

Christian B dijo:


> GRSMOOO, acá te adjunto un circuito fácil de hacer y que funciona muy bien para hacerte un amplificador para el bajo y usarlo con auriculares ( con control de tonos, ganacia y volumen)


hola estoy usando el diagrama que propones, la verdad no se de electronia y tengo estas dudas, si le pongo una bocina, donde va la salida para audifonos en el diagrama para que me quede como comentas mas adelante, como lo alimento con bateria y con corriente, para tener ambas opciones disponibles y de cuantos watts y oms es lo maximo que soporta el parlante, lo pienso usar on un bajo pasivo, graias


----------



## Christian B (May 7, 2010)

El circuito te da aprox 1w de potencia usando un parlante de 8 ohm.
Los auriculares van conectados en el mismo lugar de los parlantes, como por lo general son de algunos ohm más ( unos 20 ó 50 ohm) la potencia va a bajar con los auriculares, pero va a segur siendo una salida bastante buena y fuerte en comparaciòn con otras salidas de auriculares.
En cuanto a la alimentaciòn, podès usar una baterìa de 9 v si lo quèrès hacer portàtil.
Una de 12 v de gel si querès que dure un cuatrimestre  ....y no sea tantan portàtil.
O usar una fuente de alguna de esas tensiònes bien rectificada ( no uses fuentes malas porque te pueden meter zumbidos


----------



## allnighter69 (Jun 13, 2010)

No mira...el tda7267 te da 2w mono y con pocos componentes yo lo arme en araña y me soporta 4 parlantes de 8 ohms asi que está de lujo, solo un detalle aterrízalo bien,es decir, es mejor con un gabinete de metal y el gabinete lo conectas a tierra, de ahi en fuera está muy bien el sonido


----------



## darko (Sep 8, 2010)

me viene genial este mini ampli, yo toco la guitarra y el bajo, y para no tener *QUE* cambiar de ampli...y para tocar por la noche en casa...bua va a ser la leche! XD


----------



## borislozano07 (Sep 8, 2010)

no lo recomiendo ese integrado por que ya no lo fabrican, imagínense que ya ni siquiera  lo venden en mi país.


----------



## darko (Sep 10, 2010)

borislozano07 dijo:


> no lo recomiendo ese integrado por que ya no lo fabrican, imagínense que ya ni siquiera  lo venden en mi país.



bueno no se de que pais serás tu...pero yo en españa si le e econtrado


----------



## ezugaru (Sep 10, 2010)

borislozano07 dijo:


> no lo recomiendo ese integrado por que ya no lo fabrican, imagínense que ya ni siquiera  lo venden en mi país.



Una cosa es que ya no lo fabriquen y otra muy distinta es que en tu país no lo vendan, aca en México se consiguen fácil, y eos que yo no vivo en una ciudad grande


----------



## borislozano07 (Sep 10, 2010)

Que casa comercial se los vende por que aquí  hay muchas y talvez en alguna de ellas lo vendan, en realidad no e revisado todas las casas comerciales aquí.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 12, 2010)

hola te dejo un circuito haber si aún lo quieres, es para un amplificador de audífonos, completamente, tiene el pcb y todo. viene de construya su videorokola.com, espero no tengamos nigún problema.


----------



## ezugaru (Sep 13, 2010)

borislozano07 dijo:


> Que casa comercial se los vende por que aquí  hay muchas y talvez en alguna de ellas lo vendan, en realidad no e revisado todas las casas comerciales aquí.



Pues casa comercial, hay varias que lo venden y cada una maneja distinta calidad, y por obviedad distintos precio, desde 7 pesos uno sin marca ni logo  , 14 uno que se ve mas decente, y hasta 25 unos comprados en Steren, de las casas comercilaes que lo venden economico son unas que venden reemplazos para integrados, resstencias, capacitores,en fin, una casa comercial común :s


----------



## Rubioz (Sep 16, 2010)

Que tal gente, les comento que por fin arme mi Ruby Amp y tuve ciertos problemas, primero lo arme directamente en la placa y no sonaba, por lo tanto lo hice en el protoboard y me andaba muy muy mal, se escuchaba muy bajito y con muchisimo ruido, bueno en realidad era lo unico que se escuchaba. Me di cuenta que habia un problema con un potenciometro y por lo tanto lo cambie, y luego vi en este mismo tema que el ruido podia deberse a que lo alimento con una fuente, entonces conecte 2 capacitores de 2200 que justo tenia en la entrada y ahora se escucha bien, el problema es que se escucha muy muy despacio, como con volumen bajo, por ejemplo pongo el cel al lado y el cel lo sobrepasa por mucho. Por lo tanto deseo saber si alguien tiene idea de por qué se escucha asi. Ya llevo bastante con el proyecto y me esta cansando , desde ya gracias gente.

Rubioz.-


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 17, 2010)

jaja,
no he armado este circuito ruby, pero a veces me pasa igual, armo directamente en la placa y luego no sirven, bueno, mira, yo comenzaria por tener una fuente estable de 9 volts, lo que hice yo fue hacer una pequeña fuente con un transformador de 9 volts, luego, un puente de diodos, después un capacitor de 2200mf a 25 volts, después un regulador lm7809 y listo ya tenia la bendita fuente!, después arma todo con CALMA, dedicale tiempo a esta porqueria, en el proto corta bien los cablecitos con alambre de proto y eso, no uses de ese de RED de computadora, se quiebran muy facilmente, muchos problemas en las prácticas se dan por falsos contactos, después prueba sólo con un audífono ya que el lm386 es monoaural, sólo tiene un canal de audio, asegúrate de que los componentes son *ORIGINALES* y todos los valores son correctos, yo cambiaba todos los componentes por sustitutos antes de armar tal y como venia el diagrama y luego no funcionaban y no sabia ni porque, primero, arma tal y como dice el diagrama, después, en una cajita, mete el circuito y asegura todos los cables para que no se muevan, lo que hago yo es poner una caja con los pots fijos y los conecto con cables, mientras la caja no sea de metal, siempre tendrás un pequeño sumbidito, cuando armes tu caja de metal coneta las tierras a la caja para que asegures el Ground, la caja funciona como una malla que rodea el circuito y lo proteja de señales de radio y otras interferencias que anden volando en el aire, otra cosa, tu diseño tiene un transistor en la entrada que aumenta la ganancia, entonces tu ampli se vuelve muy sensible, puede distorcionar si le conectas un celular u otra cosa, cuida el volumen de la entrada, estaria bien ponerle otro pot en la entrada, sólo de prueba, cuando funcione entonces arma dos circuitos uno para el audífono L y otro para R, entonces ya puedes conectar señales, por cierto usa jacks también para que conectes la entrada, igual yo los monto en mi cajita y los conecto con cables dentro del proto, trataré de subirte una foto pero no te rias porque me robé un toper jeje, sólo es para pruebas y es una porqueria... en las fotos aparece la cajita que te digo con tres tipos de conetores que uso, canon, rca, y jacks para conectar plugs, con los cables un poco largos porque la verdad no me entran las manos!, pero tu los puedes dejar muy cortos, aparte puedes hacer una caja no tan profunda o puedes hacer una  de metal y eso, bueno como te las ingenies recuerda comienza por poner orden lentamente, Espero te sirvan estos pequeños consejos, 
saludos, estamos en contacto


----------



## asrelial (Nov 23, 2010)

yo arme este circuito en el protoboard con un potenciometro y cuando me acerco a la perilla del pote y sin tocarlo empiza el ruido.
quite el pote y puse la entrada directa a la slidad de mi reproductor; lo curiso es que con el Ipod suena la musica (muy distorcionado y con un poco de ruido), pero cuando conecto mi mp3 se escucha entrecortado y casi irreconocible la musica, alguien sabe porque?
PD: lo conecte con ganancia de 20 

Ver el archivo adjunto 30183


----------



## darko (Nov 24, 2010)

asrelial dijo:


> yo arme este circuito en el protoboard con un potenciometro y cuando me acerco a la perilla del pote y sin tocarlo empiza el ruido.
> quite el pote y puse la entrada directa a la slidad de mi reproductor; lo curiso es que con el Ipod suena la musica (muy distorcionado y con un poco de ruido), pero cuando conecto mi mp3 se escucha entrecortado y casi irreconocible la musica, alguien sabe porque?
> PD: lo conecte con ganancia de 20
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 30183



No puedo ver el circuito...

perdon, ya está, el problema era mio.


----------



## freddyflex (Nov 25, 2010)

asrelial dijo:


> yo arme este circuito en el protoboard con un potenciometro y cuando me acerco a la perilla del pote y sin tocarlo empiza el ruido.
> quite el pote y puse la entrada directa a la slidad de mi reproductor; lo curiso es que con el Ipod suena la musica (muy distorcionado y con un poco de ruido), pero cuando conecto mi mp3 se escucha entrecortado y casi irreconocible la musica, alguien sabe porque?
> PD: lo conecte con ganancia de 20
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 30183



Asrelial tienes que leer el datasheet de ese integrado, yo lo usé para transmitir audio y creeme hace maravillas, en la página del fabricante existen algunos ejemplos que te indican que elementos necesitas para la situación que te convenga.


----------



## asrelial (Nov 26, 2010)

freddyflex gracias por el comentario pero el datasheet no dice nada de los potenciometros y de por que unos aparotos no me suenan y otros, voy a intentar armarlo un pcb a ver como me va y guarod puedes subir las imagenes a esta pagina
http://imageshack.us/

no tienes que registrarte, solo das el correo y hay te aparecen los link de tus imagenes


----------



## freakygeek (Ene 24, 2011)

Christian B dijo:


> GRSMOOO, acá te adjunto un circuito fácil de hacer y que funciona muy bien para hacerte un amplificador para el bajo y usarlo con auriculares ( con control de tonos, ganacia y volumen)



hola club, me arme el ampli siguiendo el diseño de Christian B lo estoy probando y tengo este inconveniente si le conecto un ipod se escucha sin problemas, pero cuando le conecto el bajo o un microfono (el microfono fue de prueba) pierde el volumen siendo apenas audible, ¿algun consejo o sugerencia que me pueda ayudar?


----------



## darko (Ene 25, 2011)

creo que se podría (más bien creo que se debería) poner antes de el control de tonos, un transistor para pre amplificar la señal, así no perderíamos tanta señal y podría excitar mejor el integrado.

Darko


----------



## camarohero (Feb 3, 2011)

un video muy interesante, aunque en Ingles




parece que usan el LM386


----------



## gnroa (Mar 15, 2011)

Christian B dijo:


> GRSMOOO, acá te adjunto un circuito fácil de hacer y que funciona muy bien para hacerte un amplificador para el bajo y usarlo con auriculares ( con control de tonos, ganacia y volumen)



Hey esta muy bueno ese ampli... justo buscaba uno para bajo... lo voy a tener en cuenta. Gracias!


----------



## darko (Mar 15, 2011)

pero ese amplificador no es para instrumento creo yo...


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 16, 2011)

si, si es para instrumento tiene volumen y ganancia, hay la imagen del circuito es el Little Gem, puedes buscar en google para mas info.


----------



## darko (Mar 17, 2011)

perdon no e dicho nada, me confundí yo solo, pensé que se referia al amplificador del video, no e dicho nada


----------



## zamarripa (Mar 29, 2011)

Creo q*UE* me he confundido un poco entre tanta lectura me descargue el rar del ruby por ahi...pero vi un comentario de un compañero q*UE* dijo q*UE* el pcb del ruby tiene un fallo y puso 



asi esta bien? lo unico q*UE* tengo qp oner es un puente hacia la linea del borde?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 30, 2011)

Ese cambio es para entrar por la entrada no inversora enviando la inverora a masa


----------



## Eduardo1694 (Ene 25, 2012)

Christian B dijo:


> GRSMOOO, acá te adjunto un circuito fácil de hacer y que funciona muy bien para hacerte un amplificador para el bajo y usarlo con auriculares ( con control de tonos, ganacia y volumen)



hola soy nuevo y quería saber si este circuito se puede usar como pre-amplificador para un amplificador que hice con un tda2009 pero quitandole el potenciometro de ganancia y de medios 
para que quede solo bajos y agudos y volúmen y usar un tda2822m como reemplazo del del lm ? 
y en caso de que si hay como, que tengo que modificar en el circuito para ponerlo como pre y tambien para quitar el potenciometro de ganancia y poner el tda2822m ???? 
gracias!!


----------



## Eduardo1694 (Ene 26, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25623&d=1258382693
hola soy nuevo y quería saber si este circuito se puede usar como pre-amplificador para un amplificador que hice con un tda2009 pero quitandole el potenciometro de ganancia y de medios 
para que quede solo bajos y agudos y volúmen y usar un tda2822m como reemplazo del del lm ? 
y en caso de que si hay como, que tengo que modificar en el circuito para ponerlo como pre y tambien para quitar el potenciometro de ganancia y poner el tda2822m ???? 
gracias!!


----------



## gnroa (Feb 28, 2012)

pandacba dijo:


> Ese cambio es para entrar por la entrada no inversora enviando la inverora a masa



1ro que nada, perdon si comento un tema viejo... pero cual seria la diferencia ahi? Disculpen mi ignorancia, soy nuevo en esto tambien, pasa que vi en el datasheet y en los esquemas que trae, en la mayoria, excepto el que es para la radio AM se conectan en la patilla 3, si no me equivoco, asi seria la conexion para que sea en serie no? lei un poco tambien 

y ya que estamos, se puede convinar sin problemas con la resistencia y el capacitor para el bass boost? a que se debe la linea entrecortada del patillaje 7 que dice bypass? 

ultima ultima, me siento muy ignorante para preguntar esto pero tengo que sacarme la duda, 
si me pide un parlante de 8 ohm, puedo poner en serie 2 de 4 ohm? o con uno de 4 igual puede andar bien? ademas tengo otro de 6 pero por lo poco que entiendo, no entra dentro de la matematica que se maneja... no?

Gracias por la ayuda!

es decir... el uso tambien seria para una guitarra, vale la aclaracion


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola compañero, yo he construido este amplificador haciendo la conexion en el lug 3, y me ha funcionado de maravilla, asi que no he tenido la curiosidad de intentar la conexion inversa.

Puedes combinarlo con el bass boost sin problema, aunque posiblemente no lo encuentres tan agradable, recordando que este es un amplificador para practica más que nada.

El lug de Bypass (7) es opcional, en el circuito del amplificador se encuentra conectado a un capacitor de 10uF para evitar problema de oscilaciones su los hubiera, puedes probar sin usar ese capacitor, y si te anda bien pues lo dejas así, si tuvieras problemas de oscilaciones entonces deberás integrar el capacitor para que éste filtre las oscilaciones y te limpie la señal.

En cuanto a la impedancia de las bocinas, debes usar de 4 ohms para sacarle jugo al integrado, si usas de 2 ohms lo vas a freir, y si usas de 6 o más, notarás que el volumen es inferior por la misma carga que le estas dando, no te lo quema , pero vas a tener menos salida.


----------



## gnroa (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok compañero, voy a seguir tu consejo y lo mando por el 3, usaste el esquema del datasheet? o algun otro? 

Fijate el esquema que encontre aca...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-ruido-mini-amplificador-audio-lm386-14309/index3.html

que funcion cumple el mpf102 que esta al inicio?? le puedo hacer una adaptacion para mandarlo al 3 y pienso que el switch que tiene saliendo de 7 es para el bass boost no? gracias por la ayuda ezugaru


----------



## ezugaru (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola amigo, ese esquema es del Noisy Cricket (Grillo Ruidoso), es un proyecto muy bueno de beavis audio y que puedes encontrar con su informacion completa aqui : 

Noisy Cricket

El MPF102 es un JFet, y su función al inicio del circuito es crear un buffer para la señal, y no, el switch que ves en el lug 7 no es el bass boost, sino una modificacion que te hace el sonido como pastoso, en cambio en ese esquema tienes un control de tono, que aunque no boostea precisamente el sonido te hace el corte de frecuencias. El bass boost modifica el capacitor de la fuiente del MPF102 y que va hacia el control de volumen por uno de 0.1 uF además de otros puenteos, realmente  si haces el noisy cricket no reo que necesites el bass boost,  si gustas te puedo ayudar con alguna modificacion que quieras hacer, o bien si quieres te puedo hacer la placa del PCB si es que la de beavis audio no te convence o quieres hacerla reducida, espero te haya aclarado algo.


----------



## gnroa (Feb 29, 2012)

Uy no habia visto la pagina je, la verdad como estoy un poco limitado con los recursos, la voy a hacer en una placa perforada, asi que me viene al pelo mas alla del tamaño, si decis que no va a hacer falta el bass boost de 10, me gusto esa mod porque viendo videos del ruby, sonaban muy agudos hasta que vi de uno que lo modifico para que sea mas grave y entonces lo preferi mas grave, ese tendra un lindo clean?? jaja bueno, lo hago, si anda y no me gusta hago otro  gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## gnroa (Mar 4, 2012)

gente como estan?? resulta que el otro dia sali de rendir y me fui decido a comprar los componentes y sorpresa, no tenian el lm386 ni el transistor  entonces deje nomas y estoy viendo otras cosas que tengo por aca, resulta que encontre algunos circuitos que usan el tl072 y me gusto para un pre  viendo su funcionamiento, vi que funciona con fuente simetrica, lei bastante por ahi y algo que no me quedo claro fue como se conecta, algunos lo hacen el - a gnd, otros lo hacen +4,5 y -4,5, y bueno, lo que entendi es que no se puede hacer 9v y gnd como mi poca experiencia me dice, aca adjunto el eq que lo usa y una forma que "supuse" que se conecta, no se ve del otro mundo como para mi, capaz que lo agrego por separado pero primero prefiero entenderlo, gracias muchachos!!


----------



## gnroa (Mar 15, 2012)

Como estan?? hice estas simulaciones de la fuente simetrica virtual de 9v para el tl072 y activadas las explosiones se ve que los capacitores explotan, no entiendo *POR* q*UÉ*, alguien sabe?? aca se las comparto, a su lado estan los esquemas en los que me base...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2012)

¿Y si ponés la realimentación en el operacional qué pasa?
(Además de que en el primero de tus esquemas tenés uno de los condensadores conectado al revés, en el segundo están bien).

Saludos


----------



## gnroa (Mar 16, 2012)

Busque algo de la realimentacion y encontre esto, no entiendo como es pero segun dice "R3 y R4 que polarizan la entrada no inversora del amplficador operacional a la mitad de la tensión de alimentación (sea esta la que sea), ya que la corriente de polarización (la que entra por la entrada no inversora '+') es muy baja (50 nA máximo absoluto para el TL071, lo que provoca un error de 5 mV máximo). Esto consigue el máximo margen dinámico. La entada inversora se autopolariza a este punto."

Fuente: http://www.lmbruga.jazztel.es/sepia/cap8.pdf
pagina 7 y 8 (el esquema es el que esta en el zip)



Ahora que lo veo bien es lo mismo... no se como hacer la realimentacion...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2012)

Bueno, te elegiste un documento un poco más avanzado de lo que te conviene (adivino que sos medio principiante).

Las redes de realimentación que se ven en ese pdf son casi siempre formadas por R2 y R1, de la salida a la entrada inversora (-) y de ahí a tierra o a la entrada de señal.
Como en tu caso no buscás una ganancia determinada, sólo conectá la salida a la entrada inversora y ya estás .

Saludos


----------



## gnroa (Mar 16, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> (adivino que sos medio principiante).



Asi es, soy un principiante que intenta armar sus propias PCB  , entiendo que este integrado sirve para muchas cosas mas que audio, y segun tengo entendido, eso de las entradas inversoras son unas de sus caracteristicas... bueno, esto es lo que capte, al patillaje que adjunto, lo adapte como para usar las 2 etapas que maneja, perdon si mi vocabulario no es muy tecnico, pero bueno, esto es lo que entiendo de conectar las salidas a las etapas inversoras y poder aprovecharlo al maximo al op amp  Gracias por tu ayuda Cacho  



Mmmm.... ahora que veo... hay algo que no encaja... en el esquema que comparti en la pagina anterior, usa la entrada inversora, y no la manda a la salida... y eso no me esta cerrando...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2012)

gnroa dijo:


> ...lo adapte como para usar las 2 etapas que maneja, perdon si mi vocabulario no es muy tecnico, pero bueno, esto es lo que entiendo de conectar las salidas a las etapas inversoras y poder aprovecharlo al maximo al op amp...


Según cómo conectes las cosas podés armar desde un comparador hasta un oscilador, pasando por un amplificador. Como decías, son versátiles .

Acá tenés un tutorial más básico sobre los operacionales que [uede resultarte más digerible que el otro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/amplificadoresoperacionales.htm.

Por lo demás, todos los problemas de estallidos de componentes se deben al Livewire, que es un simulador bastante pobre (pero bastante pobre en serio). En otros simuladores más completos no pasa nada si no conectás la realimentación, sólo un pequeño desbalance entre las ramas, pero nada más. El LW hace explotar todo .
Cuando puedas, pasate a un simulador más avanzado (como el Multisim, Kicad o similares).

Saludos


----------



## gnroa (Mar 18, 2012)

Cacho, segui tu sugerencia y me instale un programa mas serio, el Multisim, esta bueno, mas complejo que el livewire pero trato de agarrarle la mano, mira, monte todo el circuito del ecualizador ese con la sugerencia que me hiciste de mandar la entrada no inversora a la salida y bueno, esto es lo que surgio, trate de hacer la prueba con los instrumentos pero no se usarlos  lo saque de esta pagina (), pero parece que no ayudo mucho, de todas maneras, ya esta montado, mi idea es usarlo para ecualizar una guitarra, y ya que estamos, con musica tambien, aca ta lo comparto y ya sabes, cualquier otra sugerencia que tengas me es muy util


----------



## AJALASTRO (Abr 15, 2012)

bueno muchachos saludos a todos. bueno solo quieria comentar que el circuito que aparece el el data sheet del lm 386 funciona perfectamente y poniendo un cap y pot a los pines 1 y 8 tenemos una buena distorcion para nuestra guitarra. la probe con mi guitarra electrica, con mi mp3 y celular. y funciona muy bien. ahora pienso armar el circuito que aparece en este foro aporte de rodrigo b. y ya les cuento como me funciono. muchisimas gracias a todos por los comentarios anteriores que me serviran de mucho. saludos a todos.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 11, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion con el lm380 y el tda2822 version puente, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 28, 2014)

adjunro esta direccion con informacion en japones del njm2073 http://orange.zero.jp/electronics/stdata/njm2073/NJM2073.html interesante, saludos
http://tmj114.web.fc2.com/amp/miniamp.html


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 21, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion en aleman http://www.dein-labor.tu-berlin.de/sites/default/files/uploads/BeachboxHandout.pdf; en japones
mas sobre el lm386 http://hpabegin.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2012/02/06/386amp01_2.gif saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 27, 2014)

informacion en español. saludos http://www.cite.grupos.usb.ve/Ampificador_de_Audio_de_2W_con_Transistores.html


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 12, 2014)

mas informacion sobre el lm386 http://andrewsleigh.com/projects/lm386-amplifier saludos
http://rowan.jameskbeard.com/Electronics_I_ECE_Materials/Audio_Amplifier.pdf
http://www.buchanan1.net/amp.shtml


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 14, 2014)

informacion sobre el tda7052 http://marktmarshall.com/projects/previous-projects/simple-1w-5v-amplifier/ saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 18, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion sobre el tda7370, en checo saludos http://www.schematics.wz.cz/schemata-zesilovac_2x13W.html


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 19, 2014)

adjunto informacion en hungaro amplificador a transistores de 10w http://www.bsselektronika.hu/index.php?w=xPx6P1a9mt
amplificador alimentado por usb con el lm386 en portugues http://sombox.com.br/imagens/2014/04/esquema-mini-ampli-usb-g.jpg
amplificador de 3w a transistores http://users.telenet.be/staybank/circuits/amplifier_3W.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 23, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion mini ampliicador a 1.w, en italiano http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Kits/_contents/Amtron/Amtron%20UK145A%20-%20Audio%20amplifier%201,5%20W.pdf
adjunto infrormacion en italiano con el tda2003 http://f0exq.f4onq.free.fr/Site Italie/Bidouille/Ampli BF/Ampli BF 7W Italien.htm
informacion en italiano del ic max4168 http://www.febat.com/Elettronica/Elettronica_MAX4168.html
lm380 en italiano http://www.grix.it/viewer.php?page=640


----------



## jorge morales (May 9, 2014)

adjunto informacion en ruso del ta7270p http://best-chart.ru/samodelnye-usi...271p-pechatnaya-plata-sxemy-vklyucheniya.html


----------



## jorge morales (May 12, 2014)

adjunto informacion sobre el tda2822 en italiano http://www.gtronic.it/energiaingioco/it/scienza/Mr_Funky.html
informacion en japones con el tda7056 http://www.technobase.jp/eclib/DIGIT/KIT/moamp7056.pdf
informacion de miniamplificador stereo a 5W,con salida a fet, en japònes http://www.technobase.jp/eclib/DIGIT/KIT/fet5wkit.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (May 15, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion en japones del lm4752 http://wiki.exatto.org/index.php?Elec%2FAnalog%2F11W%A5%D1%A5%EF%A1%BC%A5%A2%A5%F3%A5%D7


----------



## jorge morales (May 17, 2014)

adjunto informacion la4902 a 10wxcanal en japones
adjunto mas informacion en japones con el ta8207k http://akizukidenshi.com/download/ds/akizuki/AE-8207_UTC_manual.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (May 21, 2014)

preamplificador con un transistor http://hackaweek.com/hacks/?p=327


----------



## jorge morales (May 28, 2014)

adjunto informacion en ruso de mini amplificador con el 555, interesante http://cxema.at.ua/publ/umzch_na_ne555/1-1-0-125


----------



## jorge morales (May 29, 2014)

adjunto informacion en japones de amplificador a 1w con salida mosfet http://www7b.biglobe.ne.jp/~kochan/workshop/analog/miniamp1.htm
tambien en japones a 2w
http://www7b.biglobe.ne.jp/~kochan/workshop/analog/miniamp2.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 4, 2014)

adjunto informacion en portugues del lm383 http://www.newtoncbraga.com.br/index.php/eletronica/57-artigos-e-projetos/4421-art606


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 7, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion de mini amlplificador con el tpa701 http://web.media.mit.edu/~mellis/speakers/fab-speakers-instructions.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 18, 2014)

adjunto informacion en checo del lm386 http://pandatron.cz/?2942&stereofonni_zesilovac_s_digitalnim_rizenim_hlasitosti


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 5, 2014)

adjunto informacion de amplificador con el tba810 con control de volumen atraves del cd4007
http://www.electronicecircuits.com/electronic-circuits/touch-controlled-amplifier
esquema en ruso del lm4863d por usb  http://go-radio.ru/multimedia-usb-speaker-system.html


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 11, 2014)

informacion en japones de amplificador de 10+10 w con salida a mosfet 
http://www.geocities.jp/team_zero_three/poweramp3/index.html
diagrama
http://www.geocities.jp/team_zero_three/poweramp3/10W10WAmpCircuit.png


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 14, 2014)

informacion en japones de preamplificador a fet`s http://www9.wind.ne.jp/fujin/diy/audio/fetpre/fetpre.htm
adjunto esquema en japones de mini amplificador a transistores
http://www9.wind.ne.jp/fujin/diy/audio/tr/tramp01.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 24, 2014)

informacion en japones de mini amplificador http://www.op316.com/tubes/mw/mw-12v-p3-story.htm
http://www.op316.com/tubes/mw/mw-12v-p3.htm
http://www.op316.com/tubes/tourer/tourer-p1.htm
http://www.op316.com/tubes/tourer/tourer-p2.htm
http://www.op316.com/tubes/tourer/tourer-p3.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 29, 2014)

informaciòn en chino del lm386, interesante, usado como pre para microfono y miniamplificador http://cocdig.com/subject/about/6538.html
informacion en chino con el tda2616 y el ne5534 http://www.wuyazi.com/dlt/ypdl/dzggf/201407/27906.html
tda2822 btl en chino http://www.56dz.com/Shop/zztj/201105/280.html
mas en chino con el tda2822http://www.56dz.com/Shop/zztj/201104/256.html


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 20, 2014)

informacion con el tda2003 http://www.circuitlib.com/images/projects/audio/TDA2003%20pcb%20artwork.pdf
http://www.circuitlib.com/images/projects/audio/tda2003ampsch.jpg
informacion con el TDA2613 http://www.circuitlib.com/images/projects/audio/TDA2613 Audio Amplifier.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 2, 2014)

mas con el tda2003 en ruso http://kit.if.ua/art0002_Hi-Fi_usilitel_mochsnosti_zvuka_7w_TDA2003.php
informacion con tba820 http://technosains.com/AudioPowerAmplifier.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 5, 2014)

informacion en ruso amplificador a 500mw a 1w, con c.i tlc271 y salida a transistores bd139 y bd140 http://soundbass.org.ua/amp/miniatyurnyj-usilitel-moshhnosti-nch-500mvt-1vt.html


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 6, 2014)

amplificador con tpa701 http://web.media.mit.edu/~mellis/speakers/


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 7, 2014)

amplificador btl con el ta7368p http://yanawarabaa.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2009/02/11/btl_5.jpg


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 10, 2014)

informacion italiano; del la4465 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:OmTcBwFF76AJ:http://romoletto.altervista.org/amplificatore-stereo-1212-w/%2Bpiccolo+amplificatore+audio+schema&hl=es-419&gbv=2&&ct=clnk
amplificador con salida bd135 y bd136 http://www.salvorosta.it/low/sk.php...H=Mhor0&MV=Mele00&FR=&CP=electr/miniampbf.php


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 16, 2014)

en polaco .
tda1517 http://www.cyfronika.com.pl/kity_avt/kityavt2013/avt1723.pdf
tda2003 http://www.cyfronika.com.pl/kity_avt/kityavt2013/avt1744.pdf
sa58670 smd http://www.cyfronika.com.pl/kity_avt/kityavt2008/avt1498.pdf
tda2822 para audifonos http://www.cyfronika.com.pl/kity_avt/kityavt2013/avt1782.pdf


----------



## alexanderdarwin (Sep 28, 2014)

Estoy armando un mini amplificador con el lm386, pero tengo un parlante de 3w y 4oms que quiero usar ¿Habría que modificar el circuito?


----------



## crimson (Sep 28, 2014)

alexanderdarwin dijo:


> ¿Habría que modificar el circuito?


hola alexanderdarwin, Bienvenido a la Comunidad. En tu caso no, porque el parlante aguanta más que el amplificador, distinto sería si usaras un amplificador de 10W y un parlante de 3w, ahí sí tendrías que poner un parlante que maneje más potencia.
Saludos C


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 11, 2014)

en ruso tea2025 http://lessonradio.ru/skhemy/usilitel-na-tea2025b/


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 13, 2014)

en japones informacion con circuitos integrados ta7252ap, ta8220h con preamplificador y planos de los bafles, http://vicdiy.com/products/spkr08/spkr08.html


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 14, 2014)

mas informacion en japones: sobre el ta7252 http://www.picfun.com/equipj12.html
amplificador de 5w con el ne5534 y salida mosfet http://www.geocities.jp/team_zero_three/poweramp2/
con el tda2822 http://blog.livedoor.jp/wata_net/archives/1359013.html


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 2, 2014)

miniamplificador clase a, con salida fet http://www.gtlab.net/gtlab2/filemanager/userpix/igor/fet_power_amp.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 2, 2014)

en japones informacion sobre el tea2025b 
http://www.kawachi.zaq.ne.jp/meiling/kousaku/ji_miniamp3.html


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 6, 2014)

bocina activa con el sn76007n/ecg812, informacion en japones
http://www.kawachi.zaq.ne.jp/meiling/kousaku/ji_miniamp8.html
http://www.kawachi.zaq.ne.jp/meiling/kousaku/ji_miniamp_8_zumen.png


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 11, 2014)

informacion en chino sobre tea2025 http://www.360doc.com/content/14/0719/16/5373706_395516406.shtmlhttp://www.360doc.com/content/13/0923/19/5373706_316557678.shtml


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 14, 2014)

en italiano:
booster de 10w a transistores http://www.introni.it/pdf/Elettronica%20pratica%201978_03.pdf
con el tda2003 http://www.introni.it/pdf/Elettronica pratica 1981_11.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 22, 2014)

informacion en finlandes del tda7266 http://www.kolumbus.fi/mikko.esala/2X7W_VAHV.pdf
http://www.kolumbus.fi/mikko.esala/2X7W_VAHV_4PL100x132.pdf
http://www.kolumbus.fi/mikko.esala/2X7W_VAHV_9PL150x200.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 25, 2014)

informacion en checo de amplificador de 800mw http://bartacek.eu/index.php/elektronika/konstrukce/43-zesilovac-08-w


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 28, 2014)

de la pagina red circuits amplificador de 7w clase b cpn c.i y salida a transistores
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page164.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 2, 2014)

informacion en ruso con:
el tpa321 http://radiokot.ru/circuit/audio/amplifier/37/
el tda2822: http://radiokot.ru/circuit/audio/amplifier/69/
atraves del usb http://radiokot.ru/circuit/audio/amplifier/70/
interesante a 3 volts con transistores http://radiokot.ru/circuit/audio/amplifier/65/
a 12vcc con transistores con salida de 2w http://radiokot.ru/circuit/audio/amplifier/63/


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 3, 2014)

mas en ruso con:
el tda2822 http://cxem.net/sound/tembrs/tembr64.php
el tda7297 http://fornk.ru/634-prostoj-moshhnyj-stereo-usilitel-na-odnoj-mikrosxeme-tda7297/


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 7, 2014)

con el la4192 http://www.emil.matei.ro/la4192_amp1.php


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 8, 2014)

informacion en ruso del lm4863d http://go-radio.ru/multimedia-usb-speaker-system.html


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 17, 2014)

informacion en japones con el upc2002 http://akizukidenshi.com/download/ds/nec/upc2002.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 22, 2014)

informacion en frances con el tda2006 para pc
http://xizard.chez.com/Les_montages/Enceinte_amplifiee.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 26, 2014)

informacion en ruso del bs170 como amplificador de audifonos por señal infrarroja
segun el traductor de goggle
http://www.da-rom.ru/%d0%b8%d0%bd%d1%84%d1%80%d0%b0%d0%ba%d1%80%d0%b0%d1%81%d0%bd%d1%8b%d0%b9-%d0%b0%d1%83%d0%b4%d0%b8%d0%be-%d0%bf%d1%80%d0%b8%d0%b5%d0%bc%d0%bd%d0%b8%d0%ba/
Receptor de audio por infrarrojos.
Utilice este receptor de infrarrojos para auriculares de audio junto con transmisor de audio por infrarrojos. Para este esquema, es necesario el uso de un auricular con una resistencia interna de 600 ohmios. D1 fotodiodo tipo de uso del BPW41N o BP104, que están diseñados para recibir una luz de onda 950 nm (a 25 C), así como la fijación a filtro de luz visible. Cuando se probó en 2-3 metros distorsión de audio distorsión del orden de 1.2%, lo cual no es del todo malo para el esquema simple.
http://www.da-rom.ru/инфракрасный-аудио-передатчик/
Transmisor de audio por infrarrojos
Transmisor de audio Presentado utiliza una comunicación por infrarrojos ópticos. Tres de infrarrojos LED T1 transistor de control, P1 se utiliza para ajustar la corriente. Consumo de corriente del dispositivo es de aproximadamente 60 mA a una tensión de alimentación de 9V


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 28, 2014)

informacion en italiano de:
tda1517 http://www.frezzotti.eu/af_sec_2/tech_art/usotda1517.pdf
lm386:
http://www.frezzotti.eu/af_sec_2/tech_art/liqu386.pdf
http://www.frezzotti.eu/af_sec_2/tech_art/audamplicompleto.pdf
de esta pagina son los anteriores enlaces, me parecio interesante
la dejo a su disposicion http://www.frezzotti.eu/af_sec_1/pagebaseagz.ASPX
informacion Supercharged Bluetooth Speaker 
http://www.instructables.com/files/orig/F5Y/BMHR/HPWMKW9C/F5YBMHRHPWMKW9C.pdf
en ruso:
con el lm386 segun el traductor:
Amplificador de potencia de audio Mono diseñada para auriculares o un pequeño altavoz. Equipado con un control de volumen. La potencia de salida se puede aumentar a 3 W estableciendo transistores KT816 / KT817 y el radiador (no suministrado).
Especificaciones del amplificador:
El rango de frecuencia de 20Hz - 20kHz.
La potencia de salida de 0,75 W
(3W con transistores)
THD <0.2%
0.4V Nivel de entrada
Impedancia de entrada 50Kom
Consumo de corriente en modo inactivo <5 mA
Rcarga.
La tensión de alimentación de 5-18 V. (típico 14.4V)
http://tec.org.ru/board/prochee_oborudovanie/usilitel_na_lm386_mono/156-1-0-2189
los transistores equivalentes a la salida del lm386:
tip31=kt817 y tip32=kt816, segun en esta direccion con equivalente, en ruso tambien
http://elektrikaetoprosto.ru/trans29.html
lm386 como generador de onda sinusoidal
http://www.radioradar.net/radiofan/measuring_technics/sinusoidal_oscillator_on_chip_lm386.html


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 30, 2014)

adjunto informacion en finlandes:
del tda7240 
http://www.kolumbus.fi/~mirian77/TDA7240_Mono.pdf
http://www.kolumbus.fi/~mirian77/TDA7240_Mono_PL.pdf
informacion de audio en rumano con tda1904, tda1905, tda1908, tda1910 y ontrol de tonos transistorizado a 12 vcd, que comparte la revista "tehium"
http://blog.copcea.ro/files/tehnium/revista/0001.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 1, 2015)

informacion en frances del tda7052  http://tperquin.free.fr/tda7052.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 13, 2015)

informacion en ruso sobre:
 amplificador TDA7480 a 10w
http://redray.org.ua/index.php?texgid=24
a transistores de 10w
http://ampaudio.ru/class-a-amp-10w/


----------



## polpi (Abr 19, 2015)

En algun post se habló del TA7270/71 yo tengo dos de estos con su respectivo disipador y un viejo TDA2006; con estos tres componentes mas algun operacional pretendo armar algo similar al TDA2030 2.1 brasilero que anda dando vueltas, como si fuese poco tambien trengo un transformador de 12v y 6A sin rectificar (mas o menos 17 rectificados) y todo esta cerrando para armarme algo para la PC. Ahora la pregunta: alguiren sabe la disposiciòn de pines del TA7270p ya que el datasheet no lo dice?
Atte. Polpi.
A proposito: lo pregunto aca porque no hay mucho sobre este chip en el foro.

TA7270P de Toshiba


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> En algun post se habló del TA7270/71 yo tengo dos de estos con su respectivo disipador y un viejo TDA2006; con estos tres componentes mas algun operacional pretendo armar algo similar al TDA2030 2.1 brasilero que anda dando vueltas, como si fuese poco tambien trengo un transformador de 12v y 6A sin rectificar (mas o menos 17 rectificados) y todo esta cerrando para armarme algo para la PC. Ahora la pregunta: _*alguiren sabe la disposiciòn de pines del TA7270p ya que el datasheet no lo dice?*_
> Atte. Polpi.
> A proposito: lo pregunto aca porque no hay mucho sobre este chip en el foro.
> 
> TA7270P de Toshiba



¿ Como que no dice ?


----------



## polpi (Abr 19, 2015)

Perdon, me confundieron las patas adelante y atras, no me di cuenta de tomarlo como un SIL12. Gracias.
Atte Polpi


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 6, 2015)

pc sound con tba810 o mba810, en checo 
http://www.belza.cz/pcamp/pcsound.htm
con el tda2004
http://svetelektro.com/modules/Foru...id=8e85d5711a252492481f671d2c903f3d&mode=view


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 1, 2015)

adjunto informacion de audio en ruso del tba810 y otros circuitos de audio interesantes, http://www.pchelar-probvaisambg.com/statia115_55_spisak.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 15, 2015)

mas mini amplificador con el lm386 http://www.eleccircuit.com/lm386-amplifier-stereo-2-watts/


----------

